
YouTube Censored My Interview with Posie Parker - cjdrake
https://quillette.com/2019/11/22/youtube-censored-my-interview-with-posie-parker/
======
Porthos9K
TL;DR A couple of right-wing "comedians" interview a transphobe, put the video
on YouTube, and get an email from YouTube saying that that kind of "content"
isn't appropriate for YouTube and has been removed. That's what they get for
not self-hosting.

